# Did you have any signs a few days before labor?



## LiLStar

I'm just curious what others' experiences have been. Did you experience any signs of impending labor within, say.. 3-4 days before (but definitely before the onset of early labor signs) Even if you didn't recognize it at the time, but can now see in hindsight that it was a sign you were about to go into labor?


----------



## accountclosed3

i had none! i had no bloody show, i had no contractions (braxton hicks or prodormal), nothing!

that's why i thought i'd go another week. one, because it would have been poetic, but another reason was because i had nothin'! LOL


----------



## Belle

I had prodromal labor for about a week and a half before both my girls were born.

Also I had a general bitchy mood. I'm normally a pretty easy-going person, even while pregnant, so the bitchiness was unusual for me.

And I nested with my youngest. My husband came home to find me trying to move the couch to vacuum under it.


----------



## Peony

Absolutely nothing all 3 times.


----------



## ferra

lost mucus plus maybe 3 days before but it might have been two days before. I also was pretty bitchy. No Braxton Hicks for me either.


----------



## notjustmamie

Nothing 3-4 days before. I lost my mucus plug the day before. Otherwise, no symptoms at all.


----------



## Mrs-Mama

DS (preterm at 32 weeks) - unusually emotional in the days preceding; felt "done" with the pregnancy

DD (39 weeks) - started losing mucus plug 6-7 days before; crazy nesting 2 days before; "clearing out" 6 hours before


----------



## major_mama11

I voted 'other'- the only symptom I had 3-4 days before was a huge *increase* in fetal movement the night before I started labor, like she was trying to get herself in exactly the right position.

I lost my mucus plug, but that was a full 9 days before, and I had bloody show also, but that didn't start until the morning of the first day of labor.


----------



## the_lissa

I had no signs or symptoms before labour started.


----------



## emaye_to_2

With my DD, I lost my mucous plug two days before a quick labor.


----------



## kalamos23

I woke up with the most INTENSE sugar/carb cravings. I also had some bloody show not too long after that.


----------



## AutumnAir

None. I finally went into labour at 43 weeks according to LMP and had her the next day. But absolutely no BH contrax, mucus plug, bloody show, nesting at all. (Oh, apart from the fact that about 5 days before I went into labour my water broke with some mild contractions but they stopped and it sealed back up). I really thought I was going to be pregnant forever!


----------



## XanaduMama

With my first, I didn't really have any of these. With #2, I lost my mucus plug a few days before--maybe 5? The day before she was born, I had the "cleaning out" moment, the cxes I'd been having changed a bit, and I generally felt more peaceful.

Never really had the nesting/cleaning urge, unfortunately!


----------



## soso-lynn

No nesting, no show, no increased contractions or anything like that.

I was, however, very foggy and unable to focus the whole day before going into labour.

In my midwife's notes, she says that I told her I had been feeling weird for about 2 hours before the first contraction. I am trying to remember the feeling. I think it is the same feeling animals feel when they are making sure their surroundings are safe before giving birth. I was reading, but kept putting down the book and glancing around at the room with evey little noise.


----------



## Jilian

I'm a no sign kinda girl. I've even been checked within a day or so of labor and I'm always completely closed and barely effaced. I did have bloody show about 18 hours before DS2 was born, but that was the only sign.


----------



## Shelsi

I said "other." My only sign was one that I could have only known after the fact.

The night before dd was born, dh and I went out on a date (mini-golfing and everyone kept letting us play through saying I looked like I was about to burst right there and have a baby LOL). Anyways it was such a wonderful night. However when we got home and we laid down to go to bed I could not STAND dh being there. The only way to describe it was that he made me feel claustrophobic. It's not like he was doing anything that could be annoying. It was his closeness even though he wasn't touching me, just laying there next to me...it was like I couldn't breathe. I made him go sleep on the couch because I had to be alone and couldn't be around anyone else. About 5 hours later I woke up with my first contraction and dd was born 4 hrs after that


----------



## eloise24

Terrible, terrible foul mood! I had a wonderfully emotionally-stable pregnancy . . . but about 5 days before baby was born it all went downhill. Bowels cleansed themselves for two days prior, also.


----------

